# Trying to start my own thing



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

tgeb said:


> Maybe you were expecting to get directions to the "Pot o' Gold" at the end of the rainbow.


I wish I knew where in the hell that was 



tgeb said:


> The excavation business requires huge capital investment in machinery that looses value daily. You must not only make up that loss, but pay forward for repairs and future investment in replacement machinery, all while trying to provide a living for not only yourself, but your employees and their families.


Isn't that the truth. We have been in the shop doing repairs getting ready for spring. We are trying to do minimal stuff and nothing major. So far we spent over $4,000 on parts. That is just parts, our labor is free. Just repacked the 2 cylinders on our Case 1845C. A seal kit with a couple o-rings and a dust cup was $30 a piece.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

We were talking about equipment cost. I can't imagine the cost of insurance!!! Plus, the equipment needed to get those machines from place to place, etc., etc.

The overhead is overwhelming.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Burnblaze said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am new to this message board, I chose this one because I think I have the best chance of a good answer, or help here.
> 
> ...


Please tell me your kidding!!!!! Yea, I'll give you some advice. I'm going to say what I hope your dad is saying to you, and what everyone else here should tell you: Go to school nights and weekends while your working for dad. 
Get an education in anything that has nothing to do with contracting or small business. Then do that for a living. 

Or, get a job with the town as a fireman. This way you can have the comfort of a steady income with bennys and still have all the time in the world to play as a doppey ditch digger. 

Or, wake the F up and smell the coffee!!!!!!! If your comforatble now just love it and dont F up. And if you like the out doors so much take a F n hike, litterally.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

rino1494 said:


> our labor is free.


Jason, since your so cheap why dont you drive up and do my repairs too. I may even heat the garage now that I know I dont have to pay anyone. See you soon, thanks


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Jason, since your so cheap why dont you drive up and do my repairs too. I may even heat the garage now that I know I dont have to pay anyone. See you soon, thanks


yo...vinny...you having a day like i had last week? :laughing::laughing::laughing:

let's just hope all we know wake up and vote the bastards out of office that are killing our livelihoods.

vinny, better yet...drive out here to south dakota, pick up tom, jason, nick, rick on the way...and let's see how many bottles of crown royal we can destroy.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Or, get a job with the town as a fireman. This way you can have the comfort of a steady income with bennys and still have all the time in the world to play as a doppey ditch digger.


you know, i have to respond to this post...that happened here...BIG time. firemen here are 24 on, 48 off....so, they paint, build decks, plow snow, shingle houses, etc, etc. etc.... and they can't figure out why the guys that pay their wages, benefits...are so bitter that they have to compete against them. firemen here view it as they're picking up a "few extra bucks"...


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Vinny, you sound wound up. Maybe you need to check out those e-mails I sent you again. Either the one with the missing cork or the college girls.


----------



## Burnblaze (Jan 26, 2012)

well we have property, can just rent a excavator from one of my dads customers.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll be 10th or 20th in line to say the same as the others. You need to have $50-$100K to start anything in excavating. The equipment, insurance, etc. only let you bid the work basically. In order to do the work you need $ for material, FUEL (f-fuel I hate it), payroll..... Then you can wait 30-60 days if your lucky to get paid and then get 90% if they hold retainage.

Don't get me wrong and I think a few others will agree, I've been lucky the last few years after having to start new in 2009 and keep my house, pay the bills and have a little freedom you get with being self employed, but it isn't easy and takes A LOT of capital.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

dayexco said:


> you know, i have to respond to this post...that happened here...BIG time. firemen here are 24 on, 48 off....so, they paint, build decks, plow snow, shingle houses, etc, etc. etc.... and they can't figure out why the guys that pay their wages, benefits...are so bitter that they have to compete against them. firemen here view it as they're picking up a "few extra bucks"...


Dont get me wrong Day, I dont begrudge them for doing it. They're just taking advantage of an opportunity. I know several full time FD guys out here that have wonderfull full time contracting businesses. I'm probabaly more jealous than I am mad at it. 

I only suggested it because IMHO its a great way to go for a young man trying to get started in life.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

rino1494 said:


> Vinny, you sound wound up. Maybe you need to check out those e-mails I sent you again. Either the one with the missing cork or the college girls.


I especialy like the college girls one and I really have something going on for the Marine Corp test one. (like'em young)

You maybe right Jason. Maybe I need to unwind a little. Now lets see, wheres that baby oil......................... Ah, here it is. OK, give me about 30 seconds:whistling

I'm back. Wow, everything is much better now. Heck, I may even smile today. :no:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Vinny said:


> I especialy like the college girls one and I really have something going on for the Marine Corp test one. (like'em young)
> 
> :whistling
> :no:


 :shifty:


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

> Posted by Rino
> 
> Isn't that the truth. We have been in the shop doing repairs getting ready for spring. We are trying to do minimal stuff and nothing major. So far we spent over $4,000 on parts. That is just parts, our labor is free. Just repacked the 2 cylinders on our Case 1845C. A seal kit with a couple o-rings and a dust cup was $30 a piece.


It's that time of the year. We had to remove & have fuel pump rebuilt on backhoe, took the tracks off the dozer so we can get the pins turned, have to do the brakes on 10-wheeler not to mention bunch of work on small stuff.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

same here, service the 580 ,the SS , replace the muffler on the dump, repack 2 hyd cyl, service and some welding on the screener, replace the radiator on the bucket truck and service this coming week , shop needs a roof and some plywood/rafter replacement $$$$$$$$$$$$$ 

money never stops going out but sure as hell struggles to come in, unlike the FF who has the 70k a year to count on and then the "extra bucks " to get ahead with.

im 42 and i wish i had the good sense to do what vinny has suggested


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

You know, there is a state trooper that is luckily in the next town over that works 3rd shift and sleeps at night and runs his business during the day. He does paving and small excavating jobs. He recently went out and bid for the water company and now does all of their repairs. He has no clue what he is doing, so he hired a guy that worked for another utility contractor that recently went out of biz. When it comes to paving, he will do anything he can to talk the customer out of a top coat, because he has nobody who knows what they are doing.

He has like 2 employees on the payroll and the rest are retired penndot workers, current penndot workers and other state troopers. He will wait and get a load of blacktop at around 3:00 that way the guys are around to help him at the end of the day. If he has a big paving job, he will tell them to use a vacation day so they can help. He is very greedy and will undercut anyone. When looking at a job, he will ask if they got other bids and what they were. He will tell them that he will beat their price without figuring it up, because he has no clue how.

Luckily he is out of my territory or I would be turning him in.


----------



## KMR (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll just reiterate almost everything said, just not those "college girls". 

Get some smarts and experience. I know this because this is all these guys tell and recommend to me, and it actually works. haha

I'm in a similar boat im younger, 22, and am almost done with a BA in cons management. and during this I've been working for guys of all kinds of trades, these iron guys to the finish carpenters.


----------



## Redneckpete (Feb 22, 2008)

dayexco said:


> you know, i have to respond to this post...that happened here...BIG time. firemen here are 24 on, 48 off....so, they paint, build decks, plow snow, shingle houses, etc, etc. etc.... and they can't figure out why the guys that pay their wages, benefits...are so bitter that they have to compete against them. firemen here view it as they're picking up a "few extra bucks"...


I have one of them working for me. He's my absolute best employee. He works 24 hr shifts for a local fire department, but that only adds up to 7 days a month. He works almost full time for me.

It's disgusting that they can double dip like that. It's also disgusting how much money he can make for me.

Pete


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Redneckpete said:


> I have one of them working for me. He's my absolute best employee. He works 24 hr shifts for a local fire department, but that only adds up to 7 days a month. He works almost full time for me.
> 
> It's disgusting that they can double dip like that. It's also disgusting how much money he can make for me.
> 
> Pete




I have no problem with a guy working for a contractor while having a public service job.... I do have a HUGE problem with a public service guy bidding against me without insurances.


----------

